# are there woven tags/labels that can be applied with a heat press?



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Might be a stupid question but is it possuble to buy woven tags that can just be heat pressed onto the shirt on demand?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Tags to heatpress in*

Yes, it's possible to get woven tags with an adhesive backing for heat pressing.


----------

